
2008 - How Many Hours To Develop A Business And Product? | The Recursive ISV - gcheong
http://www.davidscottkane.com/2008/12/14/2008-how-many-hours-to-develop-a-business-and-product/
======
ctingom
I think the idea of tracking time while you work on your app is admirable. But
at the same time, every app is different. I've got about 500 hours into my app
designing it, coding the front end, and doing planning for marketing. The
backend isn't even done yet. My partner is doing that and I don't know how
many hours he has invested.

